# Chicken, Dumplings, Gravy



## madcity_matt (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm planning on Chicken with dumplings and gravy for dinner tonight.  I would like to steam the dumplings.  Do you think it would be better to roast the chicken, use the drippings for the gravy and steam the dumplings over chicken stock(canned) - or- Boil the chicken, use the stock  for steaming and make a roux gravy with the stock?

Thanks for any advice you all may have, looking forward to using this forum plenty


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2009)

Roast the chicken.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 7, 2009)

I agree with Alix - roast the chicken and make your gravy from the drippings and use the stock you steamed the dumplings with to make up any additional liquid you need in your gravy.


----------



## madcity_matt (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks to both of you, that was the way I was leaning but very nice to get some feedback.


----------



## Southern Belle (Nov 18, 2009)

I boil my chicken, but I make the drop dumplings (soutern style) in a big dutch oven or stock pot (if I'm making alot).  Love them !!


----------

